# Looking for peeps to get nommed by (vore)



## Huffy (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi I'm Huffy the Huffin, and I love to get nommed! I'm very small at my normal size so you will have no problems gulping me down! Safe vore only (unless theirs reincarnation) and full-tour is highly appreciated!

Bye.


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 11, 2017)

The only place it's normal for me to eat somebody because they want me to.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 12, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> The only place it's normal for me to eat somebody because they want me to.


Mmmm? What do you mean by...the only normal place to eat somebody? (Like here or the main website)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 12, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Hi I'm Huffy the Huffin, and I love to get nommed! I'm very small at my normal size so you will have no problems gulping me down! Safe vore only (unless theirs reincarnation) and full-tour is highly appreciated!
> 
> Bye.


Of course I can rp with you. Do you have Skype?


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Of course I can rp with you. Do you have Skype?


No...I just have the normal furafinity notes...


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 13, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Mmmm? What do you mean by...the only normal place to eat somebody? (Like here or the main website)


The furry community


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

So...basically anywhere where there are furries or is a furry website??? (I'm not that bright at times...Heh...)


Xaroin said:


> The furry community


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 13, 2017)

Huffy said:


> No...I just have the normal furafinity notes...


Sure, I can do it on notes.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure, I can do it on notes.


Wait a minute...I think I've RP,d with you before once...(if I have then...it's me...H.T
T.F.W)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 13, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Wait a minute...I think I've RP,d with you before once...(if I have then...it's me...H.T
> T.F.W)


Yup. User467.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Yup. User467.


That's with Bobby the ender Dragon!!! Right?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 13, 2017)

Huffy said:


> That's with Bobby the ender Dragon!!! Right?


Of course.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Alright...


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 13, 2017)

Huffy said:


> So...basically anywhere where there are furries or is a furry website??? (I'm not that bright at times...Heh...)


Just get kik or discord and PM me and I'll munch on you


----------



## Huffy (Feb 14, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Just get kik or discord and PM me and I'll munch on you


Alright...whats your name on there?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

As a sergal I would eat you alive.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> As a sergal I would eat you alive.


That's the best thing about sergals!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Huffy said:


> That's the best thing about sergals!


OMG  that is cute.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Of course I can rp with you. Do you have Skype?


You are funny, I shall eat you.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> OMG  that is cute.


Your welcome...I've always liked them but I can never draw them...Sadly...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You are funny, I shall eat you.


Do it.


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 17, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Alright...whats your name on there?


lol I was off for a bit, but my kik is. Xarointhedragon
discord is Xaroin, and tag is 8277


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 17, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> lol I was off for a bit, but my kik is. Xarointhedragon
> discord is Xaroin, and tag is 8277


Do you want to do a vore rp with me?


----------



## Huffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> lol I was off for a bit, but my kik is. Xarointhedragon
> discord is Xaroin, and tag is 8277


Well...I wouldn't be on much because it need me to get it from the app store which you can't on kindle...and I never get some privacy on pc...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 19, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Well...I wouldn't be on much because it need me to get it from the app store which you can't on kindle...and I never get some privacy on pc...


Um, I'm using an Amazon fire and I have kik. I just can't get discord nor telegram.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 19, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Just really? Why the last part? Anyways I'm neither of those. I'm just that one white boy who is smart as hell in school but is too lazy to turn in shit.
That and you're a straight up savage.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 19, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


I checked. Neither me nor everybody at my school are like that. They're either in athletics or like me, people who have no lives and play video games all day.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok could you not...I have autism and I can assure you we don't all have outburst...now get off my thread and go put some fucking since onto your head...and yes...I am triggered...


> Redacted by staff


----------



## Huffy (Feb 19, 2017)

And it also sounds like you yourself are being an attention whore...


----------



## Huffy (Feb 19, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Well I guess I did but dude...it's a spectrum...it's different for each person who has it...plus it's used as a joke way to much without people knowing what it is...sorry...


----------



## Huffy (Feb 19, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


And the hell that suppose to mean?


----------



## Huffy (Feb 19, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Heh...Well...I guess I am...just don't reply to my post,s with such a hateful comment...


----------



## Huffy (Feb 20, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Well...No...just the autism part...but the truth is...we like vore...coming to my post and posting something like that ain't gonna change us...


----------



## Huffy (Feb 20, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Well it triggered me...and hurt my feelings man...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 20, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


It didn't seem like a joke. Matter of fact, people who see this thread and just read the "joke" you typed, they would have thought that you either came here to bully or try to start a fight. That is how many people who saw that viewed it as. It just like going up to a kid in a wheel chair and get up in his face to say that he is a burden to everyone else and that he has no value in our society, then telling people later that is was a joke. It just simply watch what you say because you never know who is going to be your next employer, or that person who is your only opportunity to make something out of yourself. I have nothing against kids in wheel chairs. That was just a simile/ example I used to describe the tone you used in that "joke".


----------



## Huffy (Feb 21, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> It didn't seem like a joke. Matter of fact, people who see this thread and just read the "joke" you typed, they would have thought that you either came here to bully or try to start a fight. That is how many people who saw that viewed it as. It just like going up to a kid in a wheel chair and get up in his face to say that he is a burden to everyone else and that he has no value in our society, then telling people later that is was a joke. It just simply watch what you say because you never know who is going to be your next employer, or that person who is your only opportunity to make something out of yourself. I have nothing against kids in wheel chairs. That was just a simile/ example I used to describe the tone you used in that "joke".


Exactly!


----------

